# beef jerky



## MRSTRONG

Bought a dehydration unit to make beef jerky and exotic meat jerky .

If any of you have used one have you any tips or recipes .

Any online stores stocking exotic meats not sure if @MuscleFood do .


----------



## gearchange

I would love to see how things turn out as jerky is damn expensive.


----------



## MRSTRONG

gearchange said:


> I would love to see how things turn out as jerky is damn expensive.


I love the stuff , dehydration unit was 25 quid so just cost of meat and spices .


----------



## MuscleFood

ewen said:


> Bought a dehydration unit to make beef jerky and exotic meat jerky .
> 
> If any of you have used one have you any tips or recipes .
> 
> Any online stores stocking exotic meats not sure if @MuscleFood do .


We sure d- try with the ostrich fillet steaks.

Jerky is expensive but usually because it takes 110g of beef to make 40-50g of finished product


----------



## GaryMatt

ewen said:


> Bought a dehydration unit to make beef jerky and exotic meat jerky .
> 
> If any of you have used one have you any tips or recipes .
> 
> Any online stores stocking exotic meats not sure if @MuscleFood do .


For beef or venison go with Dale's Marinade. They prolly won't have it out there. Start with a cup of soy sauce, tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, lots of ground garlic and onion powder.

This is also amazing to rub burgers with before you grill them too. Will it smoke? Smoker? or just the table top one.

Oh if you bought a smoker or one of those Big Green Eggs, . . . its on!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MuscleFood said:


> We sure d- try with the ostrich fillet steaks.
> 
> Jerky is expensive but usually because it takes 110g of beef to make 40-50g of finished product


Cool ta im wanting more of your steak house seasoning I really like that stuff .


----------



## MRSTRONG

GaryMatt said:


> For beef or venison go with Dale's Marinade. They prolly won't have it out there. Start with a cup of soy sauce, tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, lots of ground garlic and onion powder.
> 
> This is also amazing to rub burgers with before you grill them too. Will it smoke? Smoker? or just the table top one.
> 
> Oh if you bought a smoker or one of those Big Green Eggs, . . . its on!


that sounds tasty will have a look for that .

just a basic table top unit , read about tge smoker after I bought this one lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Schwartz do a jerky blend you can just sprinkle on and rub in. Pretty good if memory serves.


----------



## GaryMatt

ewen said:


> that sounds tasty will have a look for that .
> 
> just a basic table top unit , read about tge smoker after I bought this one lol


Those big green egg things are amazing. The Char Griller has the Akorn Grill. Its the 300 USD instead of 1500 USD one. Both are nice though. Seen some fine smokers made out of beer kegs as well.

You get into smoking yo would wanna use pork and soak and or inject it with mustard and other things. Summer is the best time for it though. The last one i did on my kenmore smoker I left a small boston butt on there for 15 hours. Comes out so good!


----------



## Handsanderson

GaryMatt said:


> Those big green egg things are amazing. The Char Griller has the Akorn Grill. Its the 300 USD instead of 1500 USD one. Both are nice though. Seen some fine smokers made out of beer kegs as well.
> 
> You get into smoking yo would wanna use pork and soak and or inject it with mustard and other things. Summer is the best time for it though. The last one i did on my kenmore smoker I left a small boston butt on there for 15 hours. Comes out so good!


Are you from the states gary? I want to visit solely to experience the smoking/BBQ culture


----------



## GaryMatt

Yeah. It's great. If you wanna get into the culture of it, I would go out to Texas, but even from Texas to the Carolinas, there are so many spots that are awesome. I'd watch food network and go off that. Then hit mom and pop stops in between.

It is about Vegas time again though.


----------



## Handsanderson

I'm salivating just thinking about it...


----------



## stoatman

Can't wait for my 10 bags to arrive at a quid a bag from musclefood on Friday. Nom nom nom


----------



## MRSTRONG

GaryMatt said:


> Those big green egg things are amazing. The Char Griller has the Akorn Grill. Its the 300 USD instead of 1500 USD one. Both are nice though. Seen some fine smokers made out of beer kegs as well.
> 
> You get into smoking yo would wanna use pork and soak and or inject it with mustard and other things. Summer is the best time for it though. The last one i did on my kenmore smoker I left a small boston butt on there for 15 hours. Comes out so good!


that sounds awesome , where in us are you ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

stoatman said:


> Can't wait for my 10 bags to arrive at a quid a bag from musclefood on Friday. Nom nom nom


What flavours you bought ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Anyone know how billtong is smooth ?

Im guessing its down to the meat used and im thinking naybe its venison ?


----------



## mattW

proper biltong would be made using wild game meat such as kudu, impala or springbok etc. Silverside beef is a good substitute if you can't get any game meat but it won't be the same.


----------



## Handsanderson

Prior to the introduction of refrigeration, the curing process was used to preserve all kinds of meat in South Africa. However today biltong is most commonly made from beef, primarily because of its widespread availability and lower cost relative to game. For the finest cuts, fillet, sirloin or steaks cut from the hip such as topside or silverside. Other cuts can be used, but are not as high in quality.

Biltong can also be made from:

Chicken, simply referred to as 'chicken biltong'

Fish in this case, known as bokkoms (shark biltong can also be found in South Africa).[6][7]

Game such as kudu and springbok

Ostrich meat (bright red, often resembling game)


----------



## stoatman

Meat flavour ? lol.

Think its as is from them to be honest


----------



## Big_Al13

where did you buy your dehydrator from @ewen?

Would seriously be interested in doing some of this myself.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> where did you buy your dehydrator from @ewen?
> 
> Would seriously be interested in doing some of this myself.


here mate http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

cannot wait to get some made .


----------



## MRSTRONG

mattW said:


> proper biltong would be made using wild game meat such as kudu, impala or springbok etc. Silverside beef is a good substitute if you can't get any game meat but it won't be the same.


thats what i thought , the meat would change the end texture and taste of course , i did have a little look on meats used and its literally any kind of red meat and kangeroo is used alot too .


----------



## MRSTRONG

stoatman said:


> Meat flavour ? lol.
> 
> Think its as is from them to be honest


i bet even plain meat tastes good lol


----------



## GaryMatt

ewen said:


> that sounds awesome , where in us are you ?


South Carolina.


----------



## MRSTRONG

GaryMatt said:


> South Carolina.


would love to visit that area someday , my cousin lives in colorado i would happily live out there .


----------



## AshleyW

ewen said:


> Bought a dehydration unit to make beef jerky and exotic meat jerky .
> 
> If any of you have used one have you any tips or recipes .
> 
> Any online stores stocking exotic meats not sure if @MuscleFood do .


Perhaps a silly question but do you lose any nutritional value once dehydrated?


----------



## MRSTRONG

AshleyW said:


> Perhaps a silly question but do you lose any nutritional value once dehydrated?


as far as i know only water and fat is affected , @MuscleFood may know more .


----------



## AshleyW

ewen said:


> as far as i know only water and fat is affected , @MuscleFood may know more .


makes sense i guess, fat always means flavour to me, so id need to really over compensate with seasoning to get it down me luckily i have the metabolism of a jack rabbit so consuming fats isnt that detrimental to my training

love the idea of jerky though and think you could well be onto something different

im sick of the normal tuna chicken steak rice and pasta diet i need some bloody variety before i go insane lol


----------



## Smitch

ewen said:


> here mate http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dehydrator-Preserver-Adjustable-Temperature-Control/dp/B00FSDRHS2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1398256119&sr=8-5&keywords=dehydrator
> 
> cannot wait to get some made .


Those reviews don't make for great reading!

I'm tempted to get one though, can you definitely do meat in it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Smitch said:


> Those reviews don't make for great reading!
> 
> I'm tempted to get one though, can you definitely do meat in it?


had me worried then , just checked which one i bought ( @Big_Al13 see this link not the other) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00G5671Z0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

reckons 1kg meat per tray x 5 trays .

gonna do strips and long strips like laces .


----------



## MRSTRONG

AshleyW said:


> makes sense i guess, fat always means flavour to me, so id need to really over compensate with seasoning to get it down me luckily i have the metabolism of a jack rabbit so consuming fats isnt that detrimental to my training
> 
> love the idea of jerky though and think you could well be onto something different
> 
> im sick of the normal tuna chicken steak rice and pasta diet i need some bloody variety before i go insane lol


not sure how `macros` would be worked out on the end product but protein is generally heat extracted at a higher temp so that should be fine .


----------



## Captain-splooge

been looking into this loads recently and your post just prompted me to order the same dehydrator and get cracking with some horse coming via musclefood tomorrow.cheers pa


----------



## Captain-splooge

**** just seen that you posted the wrong one arrggh


----------



## Smitch

Think i might order one of these, i've got £100 of Amazon vouchers i need to spend anyway and i could chuck all sorts in there.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Captain-splooge said:


> **** just seen that you posted the wrong one arrggh


cancel it amazon are pretty good .

mine shouuld be here tomorrow , best buy some meat haha


----------



## -dionysus-

Exotic meats galore

http://www.keziefoods.co.uk/Catalogue/Exotic-Meats

I'm still working my way through it all


----------



## Captain-splooge

ewen said:


> cancel it amazon are pretty good .
> 
> mine shouuld be here tomorrow , best buy some meat haha


i have luckily, cheers. i used to make beef jerky in the oven and leave the door ajar, was pretty good. the leaner the better with the meat as if there is any fat it just goes dirty when dried


----------



## MRSTRONG

Captain-splooge said:


> i have luckily, cheers. i used to make beef jerky in the oven and leave the door ajar, was pretty good. the leaner the better with the meat as if there is any fat it just goes dirty when dried


yeah i looked at that method although after i bought the unit :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

-dionysus- said:


> Exotic meats galore
> 
> http://www.keziefoods.co.uk/Catalogue/Exotic-Meats
> 
> I'm still working my way through it all


awesome thanks i wanted to try bison .


----------



## MRSTRONG

wild boar http://www.keziefoods.co.uk/Catalogue/Exotic-Meats/Wild-Boar-Meat ffs now i wanna buy a spit roast :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 149648


View attachment 149649


been on since around 8am , might of cocked up as used oil in the marinate rather than vinegar , however tried a small piece and it is very tasty although still got maybe 3 hours left :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Done 

View attachment 149700


----------



## 39005

been making my own jerky/biltong for about 5 yrs now , great stuff - just buy the cheapest cuts you can get -no need for fillet.

i make a few flavours tho this is my main one , the main thing is to go wild with the seasonings- the meat can hold a lot.

ground corriander seeds (buy whole seeds and grind them yourself , its alot different from the crap that you buy in a packet) - you want to use enough to cover the whole batch.

garlic salt (as much as you want)

black pepper (as much as you want)

worcester sauce (few splashes)

cider vinegar (few splashes)

once you have cut the meat into strips put it in a plastic container , thro in all of the above and mix it round by hand, leave in the fridge overnight and dry the next day , its hard to judge the exact amounts as it depends how much meat you are doing in one go, my dehydrator has 5 trays and when full up i use roughly 6 tablespoons of ground fresh corriander seeds , 3 tablespoons of garlic salt, 3 tablespoons of ground black pepper (these are the amounts after its been ground)

if you dont have one already invest in a electric coffee/spice grinder and grind the spices/pepper etc yourself, it makes a hell of a lot of difference to the taste.

another one i make substitutes the corriander seed for smoked paprika , to be honest you can use wet or dry seasonings and its just a matter of using what you like and letting it marinade overnight.

to be honest the stuff is dangerous , before you know it your jaw is aching and you have eaten the equivalent of 4 big steaks.

i also use it for drying chillis, mushrooms ,tomatoes,fresh herbs and lots of other things , tho dont bother attempting to make bombay duck (dried fish) - it stank the ****ing place out for a week.


----------



## MRSTRONG

@aqualung thats brilliant thank you .

been snacking on the jerky all day and cannot get enough of it , even the dog likes it lol


----------



## Suprakill4

It takes 15 hours??? This looks amazing but bet it will kill the electric bill on for that long lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Suprakill4 said:


> It takes 15 hours??? This looks amazing but bet it will kill the electric bill on for that long lol.


Tight fcuker lol

some of the bits of my jerky are as big as you :lol:


----------



## 39005

Suprakill4 said:


> It takes 15 hours??? This looks amazing but bet it will kill the electric bill on for that long lol.


 mine usually takes around 7/8 hours for a full load (i dry it rock hard as i like it chewy) , it uses a computer size fan and uses no electric at all.

mine was not expensive and is similar to this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Food-Dryer-Dehydrator-temperature/dp/B008MPBK8G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1398548064&sr=8-3&keywords=dehydrator

the main thing is to not overload them and make sure the meat has space around it.

*if you read the above review it says it works out to about 5p an hr to run , even at 12 hrs (mine never takes that long) its not going to break the bank :tongue:

*forgot to add @ewen , dont use any oil in a marinade - it will take ages to dry if you do.


----------



## Suprakill4

ewen said:


> Tight fcuker lol
> 
> some of the bits of my jerky are as big as you :lol:


Lmao

Cvnt.

Not tight, skint as fcuk! Just moved just outside Sheffield so penniless. Rents the same but having to pay more council tax.


----------



## Suprakill4

aqualung said:


> mine usually takes around 7/8 hours for a full load (i dry it rock hard as i like it chewy) , it uses a computer size fan and uses no electric at all.
> 
> mine was not expensive and is similar to this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Food-Dryer-Dehydrator-temperature/dp/B008MPBK8G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1398548064&sr=8-3&keywords=dehydrator
> 
> the main thing is to not overload them and make sure the meat has space around it.
> 
> *if you read the above review it says it works out to about 5p an hr to run , even at 12 hrs (mine never takes that long) its not going to break the bank :tongue:
> 
> *forgot to add @ewen , dont use any oil in a marinade - it will take ages to dry if you do.


5p an hour that's really good!! Ill see if someone will get me an early birthday present lol. Always wanted to do this I absolutely love jerky!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

aqualung said:


> mine usually takes around 7/8 hours for a full load (i dry it rock hard as i like it chewy) , it uses a computer size fan and uses no electric at all.
> 
> mine was not expensive and is similar to this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Food-Dryer-Dehydrator-temperature/dp/B008MPBK8G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1398548064&sr=8-3&keywords=dehydrator
> 
> the main thing is to not overload them and make sure the meat has space around it.
> 
> *if you read the above review it says it works out to about 5p an hr to run , even at 12 hrs (mine never takes that long) its not going to break the bank :tongue:
> 
> *forgot to add @ewen , dont use any oil in a marinade - it will take ages to dry if you do.


yeah thats the thing thats made mine take so long , gonna do some more tomorrow for monday .

Might do some thick cut smoked bacon aswell .


----------



## 39005

Suprakill4 said:


> 5p an hour that's really good!! Ill see if someone will get me an early birthday present lol. Always wanted to do this I absolutely love jerky!!!!!


what you save on electric you will be spending on meat , as i said just buy the cheapest crap you can find , as meat is around 90% water once you have taken that out its amazing how much steak you can shovel down as biltong/jerky over a day.


----------



## Suprakill4

aqualung said:


> what you save on electric you will be spending on meat , as i said just buy the cheapest crap you can find , as meat is around 90% water once you have taken that out its amazing how much steak you can shovel down as biltong/jerky over a day.


Every penny that's left from my wages after bills goes on meat anyway mate (well, food in general but mainly meat).

So even buying the sh1ttest of cuts if I trim the fat it will still be nice?


----------



## 39005

ewen said:


> yeah thats the thing thats made mine take so long , gonna do some more tomorrow for monday .
> 
> Might do some thick cut smoked bacon aswell .


i also cure my own bacon, i get the curing salts from here

*wrong link, its this one i use for the smoked bacon curing salts

http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/bacon_cures.html


----------



## 39005

Suprakill4 said:


> Every penny that's left from my wages after bills goes on meat anyway mate (well, food in general but mainly meat).
> 
> So even buying the sh1ttest of cuts if I trim the fat it will still be nice?


yup, just use beef shin or any other cheap cut (shin or stewing beef doesnt have big lumps of fat in it)


----------



## Suprakill4

aqualung said:


> yup, just use beef shin or any other cheap cut (shin or stewing beef doesnt have big lumps of fat in it)


Excellent!!! Obviously don't know an exact answer but how much jerky would you need to eat to get the equivalent protein as 300g uncooked weight steak (sirloin or rump). I imagine around 100g?


----------



## 39005

it depends on how much you dry it out, obviously the dryer you make it the less weight you need to eat , i guess the easy way would be to work it out raw then dry the itout to how you like it and then weigh it , but trust me (and as ewen has already probably found out) - you can shovel down a dried cut up 28oz steak a hell of a lot faster and easier than just cooking a normal one (and it feels like youve only had a snack)

* the first time i did a batch of biltong i dried out enough beef that would usually make me 3 meals (say 60oz wet) and ate it in one night watching the tv.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I put 2kg of rump in and have less than half of that left .


----------

